# Welcher Beruf für meinen Krieger



## Druidna (26. März 2010)

Also wie im Thema schon zu erkennen ist, suche ich einen Beruf für meinen Krieger der bereits Lvl 80 ist. Ich habe momentan Inschriftenkunde, Kräuterkunde jedoch finde ich den Beruf etwas langweilig und bis auf die besseren Schulterverzauberungen bringt er mir auch nicht viel. Ich habe bereits im Forum geschaut jedoch keine gute antwort gefunden welcher Beruf für mich etwas bringt und an welchem ich eventuell auch noch ein bisschen Geld verdienen kann.
M.f.G Druidna
und bitte keine "Schmied" poster sondern mit Erklärung.


----------



## casch79 (20. April 2010)

Grundsätzlich ist das glaube ich schon ne Geschmacksfrage :-)
Ich bin bisher immer mit Küschnern sehr gut zurecht gekommen und es hat mir auch einiges an Geld eingebracht. Im Moment läuft der arktische Pelz ganz gut, aber der droppt natürlich auch nicht gerade oft.

Außerdem levelst du (zumindest wenn man nicht gerade wie du schon lvl 80 ist) ziemlich schnell und ganz neben her. Irgendwas für Kürschner liegt ja meistens auf dem Weg rum :-)


----------



## Stasjan (27. April 2010)

Jeder Beruf hat seine Bonis,als Krieger würde ich Juwellenschleifen und Bergbau skillen.Vor allem weil Juwi dir Bonus Sockel bietet,die nützlich sind,außerdem musst du dann kein tg zahlen,sondern stellst dir dann die Sockel selber her.
Und das Erz das du durch BB farmst sondierst du oder verkaufst das direkt,je nach dem Preis im AH.
mfg


----------



## McChrystal (28. April 2010)

Druidna schrieb:


> Ich habe momentan Inschriftenkunde, Kräuterkunde jedoch finde ich den Beruf etwas langweilig und bis auf die besseren Schulterverzauberungen bringt er mir auch nicht viel.


Auch hier wieder die Gretchenfrage, was du mit "bringt nicht viel" meinst.

"Bringt nicht viel Gold": Tausch Inschriftenkunde gegen Alchemie und verkauf Fläschchen, Tränke und du kannst epische Gems transmutieren. Bringt alles gutes Gold.
"Bringt nicht viel Kampfkraft": Mach Schmied (extra Sockel auf Armschienen und Handschuhen, kannst ewige Gürtelschnalle selbst herstellen), Juwe (kannst 3 Drachenaugen tragen), Bergbau (60 Ausdauerbonus, kannst Erze selbst farmen) oder Verzauberer (extra Verzauberungen für Ringe).
"Bringt nicht viel fun": Lern Ingi und freu dich über diverse lustige Gimmicks.


----------



## R3DôX (13. Mai 2010)

ist geschmacktssache aber ich glaube Küschnerei und lederverarbeitung brauch man als krieger garnicht

mfg


----------



## xDocx (22. Mai 2010)

also wäre es für ein fury krieger im vorteil schmiede und juwelenschleifer zu wählen? weil dies die meisten angriffskraft bieten würden? alleine wegen die sockeln?

mache mir grade ein Fury Krieger und würde gerne wissen welche dafür die passende berufe sind, und auch nebenberufe wäre auch nett.

eine art pro und kontra liste, ich wäre euch sehr verbunden, ich danke im vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krami (29. Mai 2010)

an nebenberufe kannst du alle 3 lernen kochen ,angeln und erste hilfe


----------



## Amraam (12. August 2010)

ich hab meinen krieger KK+Alchi lernen lassen....

ist super zum leveln (lebensblut+tränke... ), und dürfte später auchnoch gut gold bringen (transmutieren ^^)


----------



## madmurdock (15. September 2010)

Jaja, Thread ist alt, aber habe die Woche noch frei und Server sind down. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Kosten/Nutzen: Alchi + KK. Definitiv DIE Kombi fuer Casuals und Leute, die auf schnelles Gold und wenig Aufwand aus sind. Transmute ftw. Ausserdem ist KK mit Lebensblut seit Wotl (?) wunderbar zum leveln.

2. Style: Schmied + Bergbau.. Falls du einen Zwerg spielst quasi ein MUSS. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Natuerlich ist Schmied teuer und aufwendig und nur was fuer Leute, denen es das wert ist Berufe RP technisch dem Char anzupassen.

3. Nutzen/Nutzen: Juwe + Schmied: Geld spielt fuer einen keine Rolle und man will das maximale aus dem Char rausholen. Es sollte einem aber bewusst sein, dass man mit 2000 Gold hier nicht weit kommt ohne selbst zu farmen. Ausserdem kann es passieren, dass mit WOTL wieder andere Berufe besser sind. Aber die Perfektionisten haben meist eh mehr als 10000g. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

